# Post some of your favorite apologist videos and podcast.



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 21, 2017)

Thought it would be a good idea to create a thread dedicated to some of your favorite apologist.  

I'll start out with John Lennox.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 21, 2017)

And of course one from Ravi.


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 22, 2017)

I would participate but... don't have a favorite.
The only time I watch them is when they are posted on here.


----------



## Broken Tine (Mar 28, 2017)

*The Case For A Creator - Lee Strobel*


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 28, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Thought it would be a good idea to create a thread dedicated to some of your favorite apologist.
> 
> I'll start out with John Lennox.



Link after the video:


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 28, 2017)

These guys discuss the same things we do.  Neither of them can understand why the other would think the way they do either.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 29, 2017)

ambush80 said:


> These guys discuss the same things we do.  Neither of them can understand why the other would think the way they do either.



Dawkins is almost comical in this one. 
Saw it years ago.


----------



## Broken Tine (Mar 30, 2017)

*The Case For Faith*

Sorry - on a Strobel kick.  One more.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jun 9, 2017)

Fairly recent one in which Zacharias and Lennox make a brilliant rebuttal of Stephen Hawkin's claims that given the law of gravity one does not need a God.



link

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wMyMmjPgLs


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 11, 2017)

*Great short video ...*

A better covenant. 
Better promises. 



Published on Sep 8, 2016
Andrew Farley Ministries

Through the cross and resurrection, we find ourselves as beneficiaries of something greater than any Old Testament believers experienced.

In this short video clip, I talk about the incredible benefits of living under God's new way of grace. 

Enjoy!

Connect with Andrew here:
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/DrAndrewFarley
Twitter: https://twitter.com/DrAndrewFarley
Website: https://www.andrewfarley.org/


----------



## Israel (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Israel (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## bullethead (Jun 12, 2017)

Bob Dylan, apologist?


----------

